# Our 1st baby "Skittles" hatches 5/14-5/15/2012



## JoeImhof (May 15, 2012)

We have our first hatchling ever, Skittles has hatched today!!!

Here you can just see the first crack yesterday morning....






Now here comes the little face....





Almost out, but not feeling quite ready to face the worlds......





Skittles is now out and about!!!


----------



## Jacob (May 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ErikaO (May 15, 2012)

*RE: Our 1st baby "Skittles" hatches 5/14-5/15/2012*

Awwww, that's too precious! Congratulations to you, and welcome to Little Skittles!!!


----------



## cemmons12 (May 15, 2012)

Congrats to you! Very cool, and great looking little tort!


----------



## Laurie (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## goochestortoise (May 21, 2012)

*RE: Our 1st baby "Skittles" hatches 5/14-5/15/2012*

You had two eggs. Did the other not hatch?


----------



## l0velesly (May 21, 2012)

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2012)

That is awesome. Congrats to you.

Now, did you soak him yet?


----------



## bigred (May 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 21, 2012)

*Congrats!*


----------



## JoeImhof (May 22, 2012)

*RE: Our 1st baby "Skittles" hatches 5/14-5/15/2012*



goochestortoise said:


> You had two eggs. Did the other not hatch?



No, nothing ever grew in other one, it remained clear / was infertile. 
It would be nice to have two, but I'm very very happy I got my one!!



Tom said:


> That is awesome. Congrats to you.
> 
> Now, did you soak him yet?



Thanks Tom. Soaked him a couple times. Yesterday he voluntarily walked over to water dish, and sat there himself for like 15/20 minutes. (its on warm side)

He's a week old today. Acts just the same as a grown up tort already. Sleeps lot of the day, but comes out and walks around a bit. Tries to climb out, falls on his back, gets back over. Acting just like a miniature grown up already


----------



## JoeImhof (May 28, 2012)

*RE: Our 1st baby "Skittles" hatches 5/14-5/15/2012*

Today Skittles is eating his cuttlebone - CR-unch!

I have never seen any of my adults ever eat any in the 4 years I've been keeping.


----------



## CLMoss (May 28, 2012)

So cool!


----------

